# RAM : Plus de mémoire ou de fréquence ?



## Fusialb (29 Juin 2012)

Preferiez-vous avoir 16GB de ram en 1067MHz ou 8GB en 1333MHz ? 
Si vous auriez le choix entre ces deux kits lequel prendriez-vous ? :rateau:

Donnez juste votre avis et opinion 

Cordialement, Fusialb


----------



## PA5CAL (29 Juin 2012)

Bonsoir

On ne gagne rien à installer 16 Go au lieu de 8 Go si l'usage de la machine ne requiert pas plus (généralement 4 Go suffisent,  et en ce qui me concerne j'en suis même resté à 2 Go, et il me reste même encore un peu de la marge). Seul un bilan sérieux de la mémoire effectivement réclamée par les logiciels permet de juger de la pertinence de la quantité qu'on envisage d'installer. Mais compte tenu de la gestion particulière de la mémoire sous Mac OS X (libération tardive), ce bilan ne peut pas découler d'une simple constatation de la quantité utilisée dans une situation donnée.

Quant à la vitesse de la mémoire, elle doit correspondre à ce que la machine peut supporter et à ce dont elle peut effectivement tirer parti. Ainsi il est parfaitement inutile d'installer des barrettes capables de fonctionner à 1333 MHz si le bus du Mac est limité à 1067 MHz, ce qui est le cas si ton iMac date d'avant 2010. En revanche, si ton iMac a été fabriqué en 2010 ou plus tard, alors le choix de barrettes à 1333 MHz me semble s'imposer.


----------



## Fusialb (29 Juin 2012)

PA5CAL a dit:


> Bonsoir
> 
> On ne gagne rien à installer 16 Go au lieu de 8 Go si l'usage de la machine ne requiert pas plus (généralement 4 Go suffisent,  et en ce qui me concerne j'en suis même resté à 2 Go, et il me reste même encore un peu de la marge). Seul un bilan sérieux de la mémoire effectivement réclamée par les logiciels permet de juger de la pertinence de la quantité qu'on envisage d'installer. Mais compte tenu de la gestion particulière de la mémoire sous Mac OS X (libération tardive), ce bilan ne peut pas découler d'une simple constatation de la quantité utilisée dans une situation donnée.
> 
> Quant à la vitesse de la mémoire, elle doit correspondre à ce que la machine peut supporter et à ce dont elle peut effectivement tirer parti. Ainsi il est parfaitement inutile d'installer des barrettes capables de fonctionner à 1333 MHz si le bus du Mac est limité à 1067 MHz, ce qui est le cas si ton iMac date d'avant 2010. En revanche, si ton iMac a été fabriqué en 2010 ou plus tard, alors le choix de barrettes à 1333 MHz me semble s'imposer.



Merci beaucoup pour ton excellente réponse !  Je vais passé à 8GB alors, j'hésitait car la je suis en 12GB 1067MHz et j'ai l'impression que mon Mac utilise énormément de ram : (1.27GB quand je fait tourner safari avec 4 onglet, skype et message + 1GB de mémoire résidente et Dieu c'est qu'est-ce que c'est ! ). C'est normal ou est-ce vraiment beaucoup ? Quelle est la différence entre 1067MHz et 1333MHz ? 

PS: Mon iMac est le mi-2011


----------



## mokuchley (29 Juin 2012)

@pascal a dit :

" _Mais compte tenu de la gestion particulière de la mémoire sous Mac OS X (libération tardive), ce bilan ne peut pas découler d'une simple constatation de la quantité utilisée dans une situation donnée_".


pourriez vous donner plus d'explication, quelques questions;

cela a toujours été et les OS lion et lion mountain ne pourrait changer cette donne

pourquoi ce système existe; avantages et inconvenient

y-a-t-il un moyen de le détourner, commande terminal, logiciel ou hardware

ce sujet m'intéresse, depuis quatre ans j'ai besoin de puissance pour mes projets

solution vu et entendu ;

7200T EN HDD c'est mieux, maintenant le SSD
la memoire, la mienne bouge qu'en elle veux, donc des bugs des logiciel
le turbo boost est-il réellement valable, quand bouge-t-il, et si le projet est a un haut niveau, il fonctionne tout le temps ?
l'hyperthreading; tout mes logiciels le prennent en charge et pourtant !!!

les ghz, je monte et monte, je suis a 3.2 aujourd'hui et ça bug


au final, je crois, un "ancien" qui dit que en vingt ans ont a eu des chiffres de performance qui n'ont cessé d'augmenter, et on bug toujours quand le logiciel a besoin de veritables performance et pas pour un ou deux jours mais pour trois ans

si on pouvait avoir un OS qui reclame rien.......mhouai !!!!

des fois il est bon d'écouter les anciens, finalement pour moi et mes projets c'est la tour mac pro


----------



## Larme (29 Juin 2012)

Si ton Mac date de 2011 et que la référence à la fréquence donnée par PA5SCAL est correcte, ne met pas de barrette dont la fréquence est moindre.
Dans l'doute, ça risque de surchauffer et de les endommager car elles ne supportent pas cette fréquence plus haute...


----------



## PA5CAL (29 Juin 2012)

Fusialb a dit:


> je suis en 12GB 1067MHz et j'ai l'impression que mon Mac utilise énormément de ram : (1.27GB quand je fait tourner safari avec 4 onglet, skype et message + 1GB de mémoire résidente et Dieu c'est qu'est-ce que c'est ! ). C'est normal ou est-ce vraiment beaucoup ?


Le système de gestion de la mémoire repose sur principe de libération tardive (dite «lazy»=paresseux) : on libère la mémoire quand on en a besoin, et non pas au moment où on cesse de l'utiliser (comme sous Windows). Ça fait gagner beaucoup de temps au système à au moment où généralement on en manque. On augmente ainsi les performances globales. En conséquence, on constate que la mémoire physique a tendance à se remplir rapidement, souvent totalement. Une mémoire pleine n'est donc pas forcément le signe qu'on en manque, mais seulement le signe que le système en profite pleinement.

Concernant Safari, il faut savoir que ce logiciel présente (présentait ? je n'utilise pas les dernières versions de l'OS) le défaut de ne pas vouloir rendre une partie de la mémoire qu'il utilise. Ainsi, sa trop longue utilisation finira toujours par (réellement) saturer la mémoire, quelle que soit la quantité installée. Il faut donc penser à quitter et à relancer cette application de temps en temps pour résoudre le problème.



Fusialb a dit:


> Quelle est la différence entre 1067MHz et 1333MHz ?


S'agissant de la mémoire, il y a une différence de limite de vitesse, et aussi certainement de prix à l'achat. Une mémoire à 1067MHz ne peut pas fonctionner sans erreur sur un bus à 1333MHz, et ce dernier doit être ralenti (si c'est possible) pour permettre son utilisation.

S'agissant de l'ordinateur, un bus à 1333MHz permet une communication interne plus rapide qu'à 1067MHz. C'est un facteur d'accélération de la machine, mais ce n'est pas le seul (d'autres points techniques peuvent également accélérer la machine ou au contraire la ralentir). Sur les iMacs fabriqués à partir de 2010, le bus a été porté à 1333MHz parallèlement à une augmentation de la vitesse de la CPU.

NB: la base de données Mactracker rapporte que la mémoire qu'on peut installer sur les iMacs 21,5" «late-2011» est limitée à 8 Go, contre 16 Go (officieusement 32 Go) sur les modèles antérieurs.


----------



## Fusialb (29 Juin 2012)

Merci pour vos excellente réponses !  J'ai posté cette question sur au moins 10 forums avant celui-ci et je n'ai jamais eu de réel réponse :rateau: .

Merci surtout à toi PA5CAL, tes réponses sont juste ce qu'il me fallait je passe donc en 8GB à 1333MHz. --> j'aime pas beaucoup la mémoire lazy, mais je suis heureux d'apprendre qu'elle ne ralentiras pas mon iMac. :love:

Si jamais pour ceux qui veulent savoir : Dès que ma mémoire inactive atteint un seuil assez haut (2GB-3GB-4GB), et oui ça m'est arrivé, je vais dans terminal et je tape la commande "purge". Elle redevient toute neuve et fraîche comme au démarrage ! 



PA5CAL a dit:


> NB: la base de données Mactracker rapporte que la mémoire qu'on peut installer sur les iMacs 21,5" «late-2011» est limitée à 8 Go, contre 16 Go (officieusement 32 Go) sur les modèles antérieurs.



C'est une erreur de leur part, et de la part de plusieurs autres sites ! Car mon iMac actuelle (mi-2011, voir dans ma signature + mes pièces jointes ) fonctionnent actuellement avec 12GB de ram 1067MHz qu'il utilise parfaitement bien. 

Apple fait tout simplement _croire_ qu'on ne peut aller que jusqu'à 8GB à cause de leur site web. ---> Si on veux prendre le même iMac que le mien (bas de gamme) sur leur site, on se retrouve sur cette page : http://store.apple.com/ch-fr/configure/MC309SM/A? et là on voit que l'on peu uper la mémoire que jusqu'à 8GB, mais ce n'est pas pour ça que le Mac ne peut en avoir plus. C'est tout bêtement un profit marketing, afin d'inciter l'achat d'iMacs plus chères ! :modo: 

PS: Et oui, le lien que je vous ai envoyé provient du site suisse d'apple, je ne suis pas français hahahahah 

PSS: Sur ma deuxième image, les barrettes 2x2 sont celle d'origine (à 1333MHz), et les 2x4 sont celles à 1067. --> Vous l'auriez compris je vais passer en 4x2 à 1333MHz.


----------



## PA5CAL (29 Juin 2012)

Fusialb a dit:


> j'aime pas beaucoup la mémoire lazy, mais je suis heureux d'apprendre qu'elle ne ralentiras pas mon iMac. :love:


Non seulement la gestion de mémoire «lazy» ne ralentit pas l'ordinateur, mais elle l'accélère dans de grandes proportions. C'est donc une bonne raison de l'aimer. 

Je me rappelle avoir constaté, sur PC il y a quelques années, le blocage d'une application durant près de 20 minutes (!) du fait des seules opérations de libération de la mémoire : après analyse du problème, il s'est avéré qu'avant de reprendre l'exécution de la suite (tant attendue) du programme, le système (Windows) passait son temps à traiter un par un tous les petits bouts de mémoire réservés dont il allait seulement se débarrasser, alors que la configuration matérielle du PC aurait largement permis de remettre ça à plus tard, durant des périodes de moindre activité. La manière dont le système traite cette question n'est donc pas anodine, et il me semble que le noyau de Mac OS X s'en tire très bien sur ce point.



Fusialb a dit:


> Si jamais pour ceux qui veulent savoir : Dès que ma mémoire inactive atteint un seuil assez haut (2GB-3GB-4GB), et oui ça m'est arrivé, je vais dans terminal et je tape la commande "purge". Elle redevient toute neuve et fraîche comme au démarrage !


Attention, cette opération est intéressante pour connaître l'état d'utilisation réelle de la mémoire, mais du point de vue de l'utilisateur, elle n'a pas d'autre effet que de ralentir fortement la machine, qui doit perdre du temps à recharger depuis le disque un certain nombre d'éléments qu'elle trouvait directement en mémoire auparavant. 



Fusialb a dit:


> C'est une erreur de leur part, et de la part de plusieurs autres sites ! Car mon iMac actuelle (mi-2011, voir dans ma signature + mes pièces jointes ) fonctionnent actuellement avec 12GB de ram 1067MHz qu'il utilise parfaitement bien.


Je parlais des «late-2011» et non pas des «mid-2011». Il semble qu'il n'y ait plus que 2 slots de mémoire au lieu de 4. Mais l'information de Mactracker pourrait suggérer qu'on ne peut pas utiliser deux barettes de 8 Go...


----------



## Fusialb (29 Juin 2012)

PA5CAL a dit:


> Je parlais des «late-2011» et non pas des «mid-2011». Il semble qu'il n'y ait plus que 2 slots de mémoire au lieu de 4. Mais l'information de Mactracker pourrait suggérer qu'on ne peut pas utiliser deux barettes de 8 Go...



Désolé je me suis trompé :rateau:, mais ce que j'ai dit reste vrai ! Mon amis a le iMac "late-2011" qui fonctionne qu'avec les barrettes de 1067MHz et core 2 duo, et dedans il y utilise 16GB de ram parfaitement bien 

Ou alors je fait -encore !- une erreur ?


----------



## PA5CAL (29 Juin 2012)

Fusialb a dit:


> Désolé je me suis trompé :rateau:, mais ce que j'ai dit reste vrai ! Mon amis a le iMac "late-2011" qui fonctionne qu'avec les barrettes de 1067MHz et core 2 duo, et dedans il y utilise 16GB de ram parfaitement bien
> 
> Ou alors je fait -encore !- une erreur ?


Ça prouve déjà que les infos  de Mactracker peuvent être complétées (la possibilité de passer à 32Go au lieu des 16Go indiqués par Apple était indiquée pour les modèles précédents).

En ce qui concerne l'utilisation de mémoires plus lentes que la vitesse du bus, je ne sais pas comment l'iMac gère ce cas de figure. Soit il le détecte et ralentit son bus interne en conséquence, soit les mémoires sont utilisées à une cadence dépassant leurs spécifications. Dans cette dernière hypothèse, la machine risquerait de présenter quelques dysfonctionnements (notamment lorsqu'il fait chaud ou lors de perturbations électromagnétiques importantes) et d'entamer la durée de vie des barrettes de mémoire.


----------



## Fusialb (29 Juin 2012)

PA5CAL a dit:


> Ça prouve déjà que les infos  de Mactracker peuvent être complétées (la possibilité de passer à 32Go au lieu des 16Go indiqués par Apple était indiquée pour les modèles précédents).
> 
> En ce qui concerne l'utilisation de mémoires plus lentes que la vitesse du bus, je ne sais pas comment l'iMac gère ce cas de figure. Soit il le détecte et ralentit son bus interne en conséquence, soit les mémoires sont utilisées à une cadence dépassant leurs spécifications. Dans cette dernière hypothèse, la machine risquerait de présenter quelques dysfonctionnements (notamment lorsqu'il fait chaud ou lors de perturbations électromagnétiques importantes) et d'entamer la durée de vie des barrettes de mémoire.



Non, elle ralentit tout simplement la vitesse du bus, j'ai fait des centaines de recherches ... 
De plus, dans un de mes postes plus ancien, regarde ma 2emme capture d'écrans et lis la phrase du haut, on comprend que les bus tournent à 1067MHz 

Quand je vais dans le rapport système avancé, chacune de mes barrettes tournent à 1067MHz.

Ca m'étonnerait que le mac Overclockerais tout seul les barrettes :rateau:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h32 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h40 ----------

Ceci dit, je marque ce topique résolus ! 

Je demande à un modo de venir le fermer merci !


----------



## mokuchley (30 Juin 2012)

merci a tous pour ces infos, trés instructives

J'ai un Imac I3 3.2 ghz late 2010 ( il y a eu deux versions, cette année là, non ?)

L'info du bus en 1.333 , sur mon ordinateur je ne l'ai jamais trouvé.
Après une longue discussion, dans la partie mémoire vive (ram) de mac génération, il s'est avéré, que certain avait l'info, d'autre non.......je ne sais plus si il y a une commande dans le terminal pour y voir le chiffre

en tout cas, j'ai suivi les indications du site d'assistance d'apple fr, j'ai pris toutes les données, et j'ai dit au vendeur, je veux exactement la même, donc mes rams( kingstons) sont en 1.333 sur un bus en 1.333

au final, j'attribue la non activité de celle ci, lorsque les logiciels comme logic pro la réclame, au faites quelles sont surnommer "value" RAM, qui, et en connaissance de cause, sont les parents pauvres de chez kingston

vous allez, me rétorquez qu'il n'y a pas deux espèces ( la value et la performante ), mais, lors de l'achat de celles-ci, je voyais bien écrit, des ram "performance" qui coutées le double

elle( mes ram) ne fonctionne jamais, et bien, non, elle se sont activées, uniquement lors de l'enregistrement de milliers de fichier wav a 4 ko, et là les 16 go sont utilisé

au final, je ne cherche plus, d'ailleurs, il faudrait que j'en laisse que 4 go, remettre celle d'apple, ou mélangé apple et kingston.....

une autre réflexion, le 64 bit, que je ne peux installer qu'avec le terminal ( je suis avec snow léopard ), et là non plus, la ram n'est pas utilisé( j'avais espoir que lion ou Moutain règle mon soucis, mais nulle part je n'ai croisé d'observation a ce sujet, sachant, que tous mes logiciels gourmand font partie de la MAO ( musique assisté par ordinateur ), et que ceux ci ont des demandes diffférentes des jeux, video ou autre


en lisant ce post, je vais acheter, de la 1067, et ça va se déclencher !!!!


----------

